# Foreign removal



## samyjm13 (Jul 14, 2011)

Have just started coding ERs and I have a removal of foreign body and coded it as 20520 for this paticular removal. 20520 is stated "removal of foreign body in muscle or tendon sheath; simple. The ER Dr. closed with sutures. Is the closure encluded in the 20520?

Thx


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 14, 2011)

Is this fb into the muscle? or in the dermis only?

Check the cci edits--- http://www.cms.gov/NationalCorrectCodInitEd/NCCIEP/list.asp


----------



## Mojo (Jul 14, 2011)

Coders' Desk Reference states: The incision may be closed if clean or packed if contaminated by the object. Report 20520 if the removal is simple, report 20525 if the foreign object lies deep or requires a complicated procedure to remove it.

Simple closure is bundled with 20520 per the NCCI edits.


----------



## samyjm13 (Jul 15, 2011)

answer to first question, dermis. Thanks for the answers


----------



## sam_son  (Jul 18, 2011)

*FB Removal*

In ER if the FB is removed using incision then use 10120, if incision was not used 10120 with 52modifier.

10120 can be used when there is FB removal had done if the FB is present in the any part of the human bodies skin and subcutaneous tissue.

Very rarely FB removal from the muscle and tendon will be done in ER. If it is done in ER then the ER physician have to document that the FB was removed from the muscle by dissection of skin and muscle.


----------

